# 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.



## VanIsleDSM (Jan 6, 2011)

Having pushed the Drop-in to it limits for the time being, the never ending quest for more light continues with the Thread-On



Single cell operation, 9.8A draw, 1.4A regulated per LED. (Single LED regulation very important in parallel configurations)



Same high quality construction materials as my Quads. Silver plated beryllium copper springs with gold plated contacts, Mil-Spec teflon coated silver plated oxygen free wire, ect.. I'll do a full spec platter later on.



Parts are now on the way to build some more of these. Single mode at the moment, but I have plans for multi-mode as well.


































And a beam shot compared to a Khatod 5.6A Quad.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Hmmmm a big chunk of this thread is missing out there somewhere.


----------



## warmurf (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Dying for an update.....I take it the FETtie switch for the FM 26650 host is a bit of a hold-up.


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Good news. The FETtie will work in the new FM host. It actually works with no adapter at all, but be careful if you try this, as the clicking mechanism of the FETtie is compressed by the washer as you thread down. Overtightening will easily ruin your FETtie. I will investigate today, but I believe, and hope, that simply a larger washer than the one included by FM will solve the problem by letting the FETtie thread down and rest on it's brass rim, rather than the clicking mechanism. More info to come.

I don't suppose anybody saved a copy of the Septa interest list? I am working on them right now. Ever the optimist I always think I will be able to get things done faster than I actually do, but the first couple Septas are pretty much complete now, soon to be followed by the rest.


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

This is great news Jesse... I ordered a couple of spare old style FM tails just in case!


----------



## warmurf (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Sorry, didn't save the thread, so I guess we'll need to reinstate our interest? I'm in for a 3 mode version, and would of course like a FETtie. Cashed up and ready to RnR.....


----------



## blackbalsam (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

I'm still interested in a (3) mode and FETtie also.


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

I'll do a little photo instructable on this in a bit.

For now all those wanting to put their FETtie in their new FM tailcap, it's really easy!

Head down to your local hardware store and grab three M10 or 3/8" flat washers.

Unscrew the McClicky with adapter, (no I didn't have to boil mine, though it was tight), remove the included washer. Drop the 3 washers you just bought down, and thread in your FETtie. 

The knub in the rubber boot on mine was slightly cut away, so it felt kind of weird when I went to use it again, like I had to press it in pretty far. I just dropped a new boot in, one where the rubber knub has been left unmolested, and it was back to good again.


----------



## shine brighter (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Curious to know the price...


----------



## warmurf (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

I know you hate to give time lines and for good reason, but can we ask how far away approx these are? A week? 2 weeks? Month? You won't be held to it as there are too many variables but at a broad timeline would make us feel somewhat better.


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Price will be up when they are for sale. Mentioning a price seems to turn the thread from information into sales. 

I had planned to have the septas available by now. I've been a little delayed because I've had some unexpected kinks to work out in the multi-mode version, which I'm still doing now. I may put a couple single mode septas up for sale while I'm figuring it out.


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Thanks for making these, you really are taking it to the next level.:thumbsup:
Good to hear they are currently in production phase, and I hope everything goes smoothly for you. I already have a 26650 host on the way that was going to be for a Quad but now I don't know.


----------



## warmurf (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Hi,

How are things coming along? Having any success working out the kinks for the multi mode?


----------



## warmurf (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

You seem to be back on line now. Any updates? How is it going? Also, there was a thread regarding a trial for Solarforce FETties- did that go ahead? Are they any different to the standard FETTie? I'd love a couple of those......


----------



## warmurf (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Any updates?


----------



## stoli67 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

we all seem keen to know.....


----------



## warmurf (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

The silence is now getting rude..........


----------



## stoli67 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Jesse always seems to get quiet when things are close.... The silence is good... Get your pay pal ready!


----------



## warmurf (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

The waiting is agony. But I think you're right.


----------



## bugsy714 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

looks amazing!


----------



## Icarus1 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Can't wait for this to be released


----------



## dongkoo (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Wow single cell ,3115 Lumen


----------



## Icarus1 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Anyone heard any updates concerning the multi-mode Septa?


----------



## stoli67 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

All quiet on the western front!


----------



## Icarus1 (May 11, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

This thread has been way too quiet.....


----------



## emu124 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

:wave:
Jesse, any updates on the multi-mode Septa?


----------



## warmurf (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

+1. It's been a while Jesse- just give us an update as to how its coming along, or if it's on the back burner due to other commitments.


----------



## VanIsleDSM (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

I've been abstaining from an update because I don't have anything too interesting to update. 

I've had to do a complete driver redesign for the multi-mode and it's taking some time, along with the other new projects I have on the go.

Rest assured though, there will be a multi-mode septa. I am making it my personal goal to have it ready in the month of June. I have 20 septa heads and heatsinks sitting here ready to go once the driver is fully functional.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Until this battle station is fully operational we are vulnerable.


----------



## warmurf (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Thanks Jesse!


----------



## jfl (May 24, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*



VanIsleDSM said:


> Rest assured though, there will be a multi-mode septa. I am making it my personal goal to have it ready in the month of June. I have 20 septa heads and heatsinks sitting here ready to go once the driver is fully functional.


 
Hi, can you tell us what the dimensions of the Septa head are (length and width)? It's hard for me to guess from the pictures. Thanks so much.


----------



## mash.m (May 24, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

What type of lens do you use?


----------



## stoli67 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

My FM 26650 host with fettie is awaiting the finished product......


----------



## Icarus1 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

bump for multi-mode Septa update...


----------



## LichtAn! (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Is the Septa still available?


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

I'm now finally done the Septa Multi-Mode driver. It's been a long haul with a lot of work, but it's here!

Septa is available yes, I will be making a sales thread very soon now that I've completed the multi-mode version. Single mode version is also availble @ 9.8A

Multi-mode is available in L-M-H 0.5A - 3.15A - 10A

L-H 1A - 10A

Strobe and SOS versions available if requested.

IMR cells only.

FETtie switch or HC-Twisty switch mandatory for proper operation.

I've come across one small glitch in testing the multi-mode version. Rarely when switching modes the low battery indicator is falsely triggered and the unit drops into low mode with intermittent blink. It doesn't happen often and you just hit the button again to change modes and everything is normal. I haven't been able to pin point the cause of this yet and as such it's an existing glitch, but I see no reason to further delay release of the multi-mode Septa for something so minor. It could even just be my older and well used IMR 18650 cell. I don't have another to test with at the moment because one of my MNKE 26650s will only push about 5A now, and the other one has stopped working completely. Time for me to order some new cells.

You can PM me about ordering one now if you're interested. Sales thread will be up as soon as I get some pictures together and such.

With S2 flux LEDs the Septa is making over 3340 Lumen! The brightest single cell flashlight in existance as far as I know.


----------



## mash.m (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*



mash.m said:


> What type of lens do you use?



hi, what type of lens? beam angle?

thanks, markus


----------



## texas cop (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

I'm ignorant about the possible host that could be used, is the TnC 26650 one of them? Picturing in my head this looks like a nice combo. The 1amp/10amp low/high may hit the top of a short list.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Septa head will not fit a TnC body - threads are smaller on TnC and diameter is bigger too.


----------



## nc_hooper (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

VanIsleDSM,

That's fantastic new regarding the multi-mode Septa. I currently have a quad from you and have been patiently waiting for the multi-mode septa. I purchased many months ago a FM body (partially copper) and a 26650 cell.

Thanks


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

The optic is 10 degree FWHM with an XPE, so probably about 12 FWHM with an XPG. You can see some beam shots in the Septa review done by run4jc here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-and-other-Drop-Ins-a-mini-review-photo-heavy!

Texas Cop, The Septa can be used on a wider range of hosts than the drop-ins can, because the Septa doesn't rely on the P60 socket being properly sized, as the quad must for proper thermal transfer. This means you can use the Septa with solarforce hosts, or just about any P/C host with a single cell that can accept a FETtie. If a surefire C head can thread on, then so can the Septa.

As for the TnC 26650 body, I don't have one so I can't say for sure, but it would seem odd if TnC strayed from the P/C threads usually on the head end of a P60 host. Try your TnC 26650 with a surefire C head, if it fits, so will the Septa.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*



VanIsleDSM said:


> Multi-mode is available in L-M-H 0.5A - 3.15A - 10A
> L-H 1A - 10A


Amazing that we've come so far that there are now 0.5 & 1 amp _low_ modes.


----------



## jfl (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*



Glenn7 said:


> Septa head will not fit a TnC body - threads are smaller on TnC and diameter is bigger too.



Please allow me to interject. I own both a Septa and a TNC 26650 aluminum HA-III body and they fit together perfectly, at least on my copy. They are an awesome combination, especially since the TNC also accepts a FETtie switch. One thing to note, however - the bead blast finish on the TNC has a lighter, more faded look whereas the Septa head is a deeper black.


----------



## texas cop (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Got a few questions. What is the diameter? Added overall length to a host? Weight or core heat sink weight? Is this going to be a new format that we might see other leds in, like a triple or quad XM-L?


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Kestrel, I like how you've put it into perspective! I hadn't thought about it like that.



Largest Diameter is 46mm / 1.8"

Added length compared to Surefire C head is 28mm / 1.1"

Weight of the entire Septa head assembly (95% heatsink weight) is 148g / 5.3oz

May well see the Septa head used with other formats down the read yes. I don't think I'll bother with a triple XML, as 7 XPG trumps 3 XML quite easily. There's more die surface area with 7 XPGs and the arrangement of the smaller optical cells allows more throw from a smaller diameter head. A quad XML would have the equivalent of 8 XPGs of die surface area, however as I mentioned earlier, it's easier to pack 7-8 smaller circles (the optics) into a 40mm circle (flashlight head area) than 3 or 4 larger circles. The 3 or 4 larger circles in the 40mm circle would have more open space, meaning less efficient use of the space allotted in the flashlight head for optics, and therefore less throw. It just doesn't fit with my mission of trying to maximize every little thing I possibly can to create the ultimate end product, since one of the objectives for the Septa was to keep it as small as possible.

The first and only Septa head spin-off I've put any real thought into yet is a single overdriven XML with a 40mm optic for some serious throw. I haven't built a light for throw yet and I think this might be it, nothing concrete yet though.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

When you say you are dabbling with a 40mm optic for throw, are you using TIR or aspherics and if it's aspherics is it more than one?


----------



## bugsy714 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Can the septa head be safely user-dissassembled for cerakoting or other refinishing? If not can it be ordered empty, refinished and mailed back to your for assembly?

Can't wait to see how one looks on my cerakoted FM copper 26650!


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Planning to use a 40mm TIR optic for efficiency/usability and throw.

I can send out a head "shell" to be refinished and mailed back for assembly.


----------



## nc_hooper (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

VandIsleDSM,

Really excited about getting a multmode XP-E R4 Septa from you. I'm glad you're offering the XP-E in addition to the XP-G. For me, the tradeoff of more throw at the cost of a few lumens is worthwhile.

Paypal Sent


----------



## delta3 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

WHEN?


----------



## texas cop (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

VandIsleDSM,

What are your thoughts on running this module on 7 xm-l's at 1.4 to 2.0 amp range each. At least 1 high amp IMR 26650 is still being made. After experimenting with your 5.6amp S2 drop-in I've become a real believer in practical size lights lighting up an entire area. Throw is nice but lots of spill does well too. In the past I've had to used a 5 pound 12v spotlight to get what I can put in a pocket now. I think you have an under rated item here, it really fits a need that HID can't touch. You've got lots of light that can light an entire alley, behind a building or a small unlite parking lot by 1 person in his off hand. Its got a strobe ability that HID can't touch for shields or quick entry. Walk into a room large or small and see all including light switches or people. Its drawbacks such as heat and drain in it's small size are easily mitigated by proper training and use. This is a here and now light for those without other options. Have you tried for the law enforcement market? You're still cheaper and smaller than good HID. I would really like to see if 7 XM-l U2 or better could be employed at about 2 amps. This is a current that I think allows lots of lumens before they lose gain over heat. I see this as a nonlethal entry option or a weapon mounted light for carbine or shotgun. Surefire tried this but technology stopped them at about 500 lumens and no stobe at the time.


----------



## nc_hooper (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*



delta3 said:


> WHEN?


Have been in communication with VandIseDSM and have sent the paypal. Hope to see the light in the next week or two.


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

*I've had some of my PMs disappear on me, and have been told that some of the PMs I returned have disappeared as well. If you were expecting a reply through PM and did not receive one please PM me again. 
*

Custom Septas are available now by PMing me. I've been building them for CPFers lately and haven't quite had the time to get some pictures and a sales thread together.

Texas Cop, unfortunately there aren't any 7X optics that would fit into the Septa and work with the XM-L LED. The XM-L is basically 2 XP-Gs in one. It's die size, or emitting area, is double that of an XP-G. Because the light emitting area is twice as large, using 10mm diameter opic (of which there are 7 of in the Septa) would not do much to direct the light forward anyway, which is why there aren't any 10mm optics made for the XM-L.

I haven't specifically targeted the law enforcement market, though I have sold quite a few products to people in varying positions of law enforcement and security from all over the world through CPF. I am planning to eventually target contracts with law enforcement, but not with a custom "drop-in" that most people outside of the flashlight world are not familiar with. Ramping up production of the Septa is my main goal right now, followed closely by the forward click FETtie project, but there is a complete quad flashlight, host and light engine in one that is in the works, which will be the product intended for law enforcement.


----------



## texas cop (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Whats the price of a Septa now?


----------



## texas cop (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: 3115 Lumen "Thread-On" for 6P and FM26XXX hosts.*

Just ordered a Septa with low/high 1 amp/10 amp 2 modes and FETtie looking forward to using them out. I did forget to list the modes request in the order though.


----------

